# OPC-Server erweitert: jetzt auch für S5-Steuerungen



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2004)

Hallo,
der S7-OPC-Server wurde um die beiden Protokolle S5 seriell 
(AS511) und S5-TCP/IP erweitert und heißt ab sofort 
*S7/S5-OPC-Server*.







Neue Maschinen sind zwar mit S7-Steuerungen ausgerüstet, 
aber oft arbeiten einzelne ältere Maschinen noch mit 
S5-Steuerungen. Solange diese einwandfrei funktionieren, 
ist eine Umrüstung auf S7-Steuerungen nur wegen einer 
Datenanbindung unwirtschaftlich. 

Der neue S7/S5-OPC-Server ermöglicht Ihnen eine enge 
Verzahnung zwischen Steuerungs- und Leitebene über 
beide Steuerungsgenerationen hinweg. Zusammen mit 
einer durchgängigen Vernetzung können Sie von 
zentraler Stelle aus auf alle prozessrelevanten 
Daten zugreifen.

Auf die S5-Daten können Sie über folgende Wege zugreifen:
 - *seriell* über ACCON-COM-Kabel, ACCON-COM-Adapter oder 
   ein anderes TTY-Wandler-Kabel
 - über *TCP/IP* mit der Com-Umlenkung und dem ComServerHS
 - für S5 115U bis 155U über *TCP/IP* mit einer Ethernet-CP 
   von Inat, Siemens oder Vipa

Ausführliche Informationen erhalten Sie auf unserer Webseite: 
Beschreibung: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm
Demo-Download: http://www.deltalogic.de/download/s7-opc-server.htm
30-Tage-Vollversion zum Test: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server_30t.htm

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch weitere Informationen und 
unsere Demo-CD per Post. Senden Sie uns dazu bitte eine 
E-Mail vertrieb@deltalogic.de oder füllen Sie das Onlineformular aus: 

http://www.deltalogic.de/kontakt.htm

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle[/b]


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2004)

*OPC für S5-Steuerungen*

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,
vielen Dank für die Werbesendung a la QCS, aber wer unbedingt scharf darauf ist, die Programmierschnittstelle AS 511 durch eine Kommunikation zu belegen, kommt hier etwas günstiger weg :
http://www.merz-sw.com/opc/opc_as511.php3
Und wer noch einen CP für RK 512 mit OPC-Kommunikation verwenden will, wird hier auch fündig :
http://www.merz-sw.com/opc/opc_rk512.php3
Die Merz-Produkte habe ich teilweise getestet und die Funktion ist stabil !!
Für OPC mit S5 und Ethernet empfehle ich den OPC-Server des Herstellers der Steuerung, nämlich den Siemens OPC-Server mit S/R-Protokoll. Soweit meine Empfehlung aus der Praxis zum Thema S5 und OPC-Server an die Forumsteilnehmer. 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: OPC für S5-Steuerungen*



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> die Programmierschnittstelle AS 511 durch eine Kommunikation zu belegen



wenn du hier von 'praxis' schreibst ist dir ja sicher auch bekannt, dass alle anderen zugriffsmöglichkeiten (z. b S/R) programmänderungen in der S5 notwendig machen. Oft will man das vermeiden und nimmt einen MUX von Process-Informatik. Damit ist das problem erledigt.

Wenn ich deltalogig richtig verstanden habe, ist das ein opc-server der mit s5 und S7-PLCs arbeitet, damit dürfte deine rechnung 'günstiger' kaum aufgehen.

Der Siemens-server ist, wenn man ihn zum laufen gebracht hat,schon eine stabile sache - nur hat nicht jede Company IT-Experten, die stundelang einen PC einrichten können. Soweit die Praxiserfahrungen aus Österreich.

Wiener


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2004)

@wiener

Aber so schwer ist doch der Siemens-OPC-Server nicht einzurichten, oder ?

@qm

Eigentlich finde ich das Auftreten von deltalogic so ok.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: OPC für S5-Steuerungen*



			
				Wiener schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nimmt einen MUX von Process-Informatik. Damit ist das problem erledigt.



Kostet halt 600,- €. Hängt vom Projekt und vom Stundesatz ab, ob eine andere Lösung wirtschaftlicher ist.



			
				Wiener schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich deltalogig richtig verstanden habe, ist das ein opc-server der mit s5 und S7-PLCs arbeitet, damit dürfte deine rechnung 'günstiger' kaum aufgehen.



Gut, wenn man nur auf die S5 zugreifen will, ist der Merz in den reinen Anschaffungskosten günstiger. 

Unser Anspruch ist nicht billg billig billig sondern beste Technik zum fairen Preis mit einer kompetenten Unterstützung vor und nach dem Kauf.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

